# Ferrea cylinder head components



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

I am trying to see how many of you 2.5L guys would be interested in a cylinder head package from Ferrea racing that would include the parts to safely rev to 8k+ with no risk of any cylinder head damage
What would be included from Ferrea would be
20 valves
20 springs
20 Ti retainers
20 Spring seats
20 lash adjuster shims
I would like to get a list going of who would be interested to see if they are worth making for you guys, Over sized valves would also be available for you guys that would also love to port the ish out of you cylinder head and get max flow








1. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Eurojet Racing http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
2. Audi4u
3. INA
4. [email protected]
5. Piltro
6. C2Motorsports
7. [email protected]
8. turbonix
9. Lloyd Plumtree
10. ThEnergizer
11. njslastchance
12. tay272


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:10 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

This would be sexy, I wish I was rich


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

How about some nice pistons too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How about some nice pistons too. 

we can do whatever!! the 2.5 is an awesome motor and i think it is time to offer just as much support to this engine as the 2L's get


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Any rough cost estimate?
--Matt


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

interested in the springs at the very least but I can only justify it if I do it at the same time as a c2 cam upgrade and I think I'm gonna wait that out to see if it goes DIY


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

So far you got my attention.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we can do whatever!! the 2.5 is an awesome motor and i think it is time to offer just as much support to this engine as the 2L's get

Im down for the entire package. We're boosting the hell out of this rabbit and its in need of some stout internals.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How about some nice pistons too. 

Joel I have 9:1 CR pistons for the 2.5 Motor.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mattkosem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_Any rough cost estimate?
--Matt

For the complete kit? 1599 USD
Of course you can always source the intake valves from the 2.0 FSI guys when they upgrade to Ferrea valves.


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

I would be interest too


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (Piltro)*

all names so far add'd to the list, more people on the list the faster i am sure this stuff can be produced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

as long as I don't have to sell a nut or kidney then i'm down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

anyone else want to jump on the list?


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm very interesting, I would love to see this happen, should definetly help to assist those looking to boost the 2.5...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (DubRadio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_hmm very interesting, I would love to see this happen, should definetly help to assist those looking to boost the 2.5...

im sure this is going to help all motor guys too, i want to trade my truck in for a rabbit so bad and build an all motor drag car


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Do it! a turbo rabbit will probably make more torque than your truck...lmao
If I can rev to 8500 i think i can hit 125mph in 3rd. I think I hit about 112mhp revving to 7200rpm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Do it! a turbo rabbit will probably make more torque than your truck...lmao
If I can rev to 8500 i think i can hit 125mph in 3rd. I think I hit about 112mhp revving to 7200rpm.

andre do you have an extra 2.5 head i can buy from you?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You got PM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm interested


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'd be very interested if i honestly thought I could afford it when it's finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to school full time and work part time.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I had the money and tools


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

Once a set of CAMs come out i would gladly buy a cylinder head package


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Once a set of CAMs come out i would gladly buy a cylinder head package

from my understanding C2 will most likely have cams and software ready by the time these are released. What i am doing with my 2L FSI since currently i am waiting on cat cams is i am porting the head and installing all the ferrea components and then when cams come out i will buy them since cams are an easy install with the head still installed on the block


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I need to get some porting done also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I need to get some porting done also.

i will get you in touch is [email protected] he is doing mine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why am I not on this list?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

2.5ers are getting sick of 2.0T guys talking smack on our engine


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_2.5ers are getting sick of 2.0T guys talking smack on our engine

You want to hear something disgusting?
Local VW Dealership is having a 0.9% financing on any new model VW.So My fiancee is in the market for a replacement and the budget is $30,000 CAD all in.I found a nice 2007 Passat 3.6 for her and we are seriously going for that BUT I am seriously considering picking up a 2009 Jetta 2.5
Why you ask?
NO MAF!!!
Thats right ...I have not seen VW use a MAP only system since the 2.0 Jetta's in Peru and Corrado G60!
BTW There are large size valves from Ferrea ready to order!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Im in JC.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*










Are most of you looking for an OEM size replacement or do you guys mind bumping up to a bigger sized valve?


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i heard on the golfmkv that there is an equivalent to this thread for 2.0L guys? is that true? if so pls link.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (s4mt3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4mt3k* »_i heard on the golfmkv that there is an equivalent to this thread for 2.0L guys? is that true? if so pls link.

This?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4455198


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

list is now up to date!!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

Great plan, Ferrera quality is top notch.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

hmmm... I'm kind of interested


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_hmmm... I'm kind of interested

if you decide you want to be on the list just let me know and i will add you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next season i think the 2.5 is going to crush the 2L FSI's...lots of building is going to happen this up coming winter


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ 
that's what i want to hear


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so whats the max rev limit before bad things happen? 
And the 2.0T valves, whats the size diff between those and the 2.5? Not a direct replacement I imagine but if I was doing something like this I would have to get a pro to do it all for me. 
Nice to see the 2.5 is gaining some ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_so whats the max rev limit before bad things happen? 
And the 2.0T valves, whats the size diff between those and the 2.5? Not a direct replacement I imagine but if I was doing something like this I would have to get a pro to do it all for me. 
Nice to see the 2.5 is gaining some ground.

max rev limit is prob higher than the engine can flow and make power, i would say you could safely rev up 9k if you really wanted to...andre has done 8200 so far and will be going higher with these
comparison between 2L BPY valves and 2.5L valves are as follows
valve seat angle 45 degrees on both valves
valve shaft diam. are with in .01-.03 of each other and use the same valve seal
BPY has about a 7mm larger intake valve. (2.5L is about 27mm and BPY is about 34mm stock)
2.5L has about a 2mm larger exhaust valve. (2.5L is about 30mm and BPY is about 28mm stock)


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I wish i had some extra cash laying around for a set of these. Maybe next season. Good sh*t JC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info. What kinda valve upgrades are we looking at as far as Ferrea is offering?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_Thanks for the info. What kinda valve upgrades are we looking at as far as Ferrea is offering?

valves will be offered in stock and oversized, any specific info you need just ask and i can get the specs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

Sign me up for # 10 !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_Sign me up for # 10 !!

will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Any updates?

Ferrea is working on a 2.5L head right now in house that i sent them, 2L FSI stuff (similar stuff) just off the dyno making a nice 499whp with no problem







big power and rpm every day all day long


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ferrea is working on a 2.5L head right now in house that i sent them, 2L FSI stuff (similar stuff) just off the dyno making a nice 499whp with no problem







big power and rpm every day all day long


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

stoked to see the bunny hit the dyno, hoping to be in the market for something similar this winter... stupid broke at the moment though


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ThEnergizer)*

could you get the oversized ones for the 2.0's to work with the 2.5?
what size combo from the 2.0's and 2.5's mixed and matched would be the best for a 2.5T no smaller than a 35r?
is bigger always bigger here or what exactly is the rule of thumb on valve sizing?
in for some good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

rebuilt a supra head with some of these bad boys today so I've now seen the quality first hand now. Can't wait until I have money again. anyone on here know how much a BGP head costs?


----------



## njslastchance (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

add me to this list


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (njslastchance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njslastchance* »_add me to this list

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_rebuilt a supra head with some of these bad boys today so I've now seen the quality first hand now. Can't wait until I have money again. anyone on here know how much a BGP head costs?

the BGP heads are actually going for a pretty fair price compared to 2L FSI's and 1.8T heads
i believe Issam at INA might have one available for purchase


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

Turbo Project This Fall, I'm Very Interested. Email is [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (baltzah7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baltzah7* »_Turbo Project This Fall, I'm Very Interested. Email is [email protected] 

if you want to be on the list just let me know, when available we just want to make sure Ferrea will have enough kits to fill everyones orders on the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

Id be interested only if these arent gonna be done for a few months so I got time to save up the money. You can put me on the list tho.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components ([email protected])*

anyone want an inline-5 head/


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Ferrea cylinder head components (Issam Abed)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4549837
Everyone jump on board!!


----------

